# Fire and putting it out



## Gurkhal (Jun 13, 2017)

Here's a question with a scenario. Quick reply is appreciated. 

A bunch of guys have built a wooden barricade across a bridge using a bunch of medieval-style hovels as building material. Another bunch of guys has thrown some torches on the barricade and set it burning. The first gang of people are using buckets to pour water on the barricade to put out the fire while the second guys shots arrows at the first group to prevent them from halting the fire. 

Would the outcome lilkely be that buckets can put out the fire or that the barricade burns to ashes? And how long would it take to burn down about a 1-1,5m high barricade, about 4-5 meters side and 1 meter thick, with water poured on it?

And other possible results? Like lots of smoke from wet wood and stuff like that which I should perhaps keep in mind.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 13, 2017)

I've just finished watching a programme on the Great Fire of London...
They talked about houses going from unburnt to ashes in as little as a few minutes at the height of the fire. So I don't think a barricade wouldn't last long once it was alight. If they can get the water on soon enough, then the fire might not take hold at all.
According to the programme there were lots of reasons why bucket chain did little good. Lack of buckets for one thing, spilt water, breaks in the chain, water accessible to the buckets. 
If the fire was big enough, they couldn't even get close enough to throw the water on.
The most successful method was using a 4-5m long fire hook to pull apart the buildings on fire so each wasn't a single fire but lots of smaller ones and then tacking those smaller pieces. Fire fighters today have smaller versions of those fire hooks. for about the same reason.
If the fire gets going it will be hard to stop, as all the surrounding buildings will probably be made out of similar material. 
If it really gets going then you are in the reaches of fire-storms and all sorts of strange things happen.
If it is windy, then ember can fly 100s m and start new fires... 
Oh the Pretty Fire!!!


----------



## TheKillerBs (Jun 13, 2017)

Honestly? Depends on the material. Straw won't last at all. If it's wattle, it'll last longer, but the defenders will have to be quick about it if they want to put it out. If it's possible to daub it, or if it's a lumber structure they'll have plenty of time.


----------



## Gurkhal (Jun 14, 2017)

I imagine its a mix between wattle and logs to be honest withmaybe some fillers thrown in as well. Little of the fancy stuff to be honest. But it should be robust enough that the other team needs to burn it away, and can't just kick it away.


----------



## psychotick (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi,

Up to you really. Is the timber that was used to build the barricade dry? And how loosely packed is it? Get the right amount of air spaces to timber and it'll burn fast. Also how big are the pieces oftimber? Any kindling in it? On top of that how far in seconds is the water from the fire - ie can they drop a bucket on it every few seconds or every few minutes? Also how are the burners trying to set the fire? Flaming arrows? 

And one other important thing - is the bridge wood? Because it could burn down too.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Jun 18, 2017)

Other thing to consider is the fuel used for the torches that would spread onto the barricade. Something petroleum based could be spread by water, not put out. The use of dirt to smother the torches might be the best way for the people inside to defend the barricade.


----------

